# New Twins at SKYNSUN Ranch



## ladysun (Feb 8, 2012)

New Alpines at SKYNSUN Ranch


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable congrats! :stars:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Love the colors on the girl!! YAY FOR MORE ALPINES IN THE WORLD!!! :dance: :dance:

CONGRATS!!! :stars: :stars:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

How sweet!!! Beautiful babies!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Pretty babies!! COngrats!! :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

They are beautiful    I love the buckling! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :applaud: :applaud: :applaud: :greengrin:


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Love Alpine babies! They are adorable. Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.... :thumb:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

They are both adorable, and I especially like the striking coloring of the buckling!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

oh! sOOOO CUTE! love the gray!! snd the black and white!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They are beautiful!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful baby's!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Congrats!! :leap:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations!! Your girl looks a lot like my boy that was born a couple weeks ago. I love my alpines.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats!!! It's so nice to have babies again!!! Yaaaah for kidding season!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats on the cute kids :thumbup: :stars:


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Congrats I love apline kids and yours are adorable and flashy


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

I love their colors! Who is their sire, and what is his color? 
Also, I saw Genny's son. I love the grays in their coloring. Does Einstein have the same father?


----------

